# Muscular Fatigue During Weight Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In this article we’re going to take an in-depth look at the physiological reasons why a muscle fatigues. Why is this important? Because, if we understand what causes a muscle to fail we can understand whether or not training to failure is actually an effective training ‘technique’.We can also gain a perspective on how intensely [...]

*Read More...*


----------

